# Fernie BC - ideas on where to work and live



## CRamwell (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning on going to Fernie BC for a year (hopefully 2 years) from November2012 onwards.

I am currently a Bar&restaurant manager in the UK.

Does anyone know of some good places to apply for work in Fernie?

My experience is mainly in catering and hospitality but I am really really keen to try something new. New start, new location, new career and all that!

I would love to get into trail building the mountain bike tracks in summer, volunteering in the evenings after work.

What is the main economy in fernie? (other than skiing and biking)

Any advice and help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

There is Very little work available in many of the smaller towns scattered through the mountains of BC.
There is seasonal work in the mountains like firefighter (very dangerous and hard to pass for), tree planting, apple picking though not sure about Fernie.

I'd say you're going to end up commuting which in the winter and rainy times can be very difficult through the mountains.
I'd look at Kelowna for a much better chance of finding work and it's a very nice town.


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

Fernie is a small town who's population swells in winter. The best way to earn money is in your industry, something you can earn tips on. Even if you're not a server or bartender then you should receive a tip out on top of your wage. 

Service jobs are competitive though with enough experience you should find something. Fernie is totally geared towards the ski industry with mining being the next. Expect things to be slower in Summer and much slower in the shoulder seasons.

check out ourfernie and fernie for plenty of info. They also have job listed. Another good resource is workandskicanada


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

If I could figure out how to support my family in Fernie, we'd be there in a heartbeat - what a fantastically beautiful place. The economy is the ski hill and it's funded by foreign and Albertan visitors for the most part. There is mining as someone pointed out, but the bulk of the money is hospitality. Go to teck.com and look for BC locations in their career section.


----------



## CRamwell (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you guys for your response and taking the time to help out.

Had a quick look at teck . com and the company seems to be very good, proffessional and with an emphasis on career development. I will definitely be getting in touch!

Failing that, I guess I'll look into hospitality. Maybe staying in an industry that you're good at isn't such a bad thing. Already pinged a few emails to the likes of Red Tree Lodge and Island Lake Lodge in Fernie. Just waiting for a response now!

Fingers crossed!

I was planning to move out at the fall of October, but with the town being at it's quietest period maybe this is a bad idea. Might either push things forward or leave things a little later, like end of November.

I was planning on end of October so that I get things organised in time, (I'm currently in france until May working a winter season), and hoping that by arriving in October I'll be beating the influx of Winter Seasonaires.

Thanks again guys, You're feedback is really helpful


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

Arriving in October isn't a bad time, you will beat the majority of seasonal workers and be able to sort decent accommodation. Finding a job then could be hit or miss. If you can find a job with somewhere in town (hotel or restaurant that operates year round) then you might be a chance of starting before the season starts up. You will make more money being a server or bartender than being a manager due to tips. If you're not earning tips you're probably only just getting by for most seasonal jobs in Fernie.

Just be financially prepared for the possibility of not working for a few weeks, whether you arrive in October or November. It's really down to mother nature as to when things start picking up.

I wouldn't hold out on hearing back from any companies too soon, they are still probably up to their necks in resumes from this season. Be aware that Fernie has gone from having relatively few international workers to one of the prize places in the past 10 years.


----------

